# GPS, günstig kaufen?



## HUMPEN (12. Februar 2003)

So, beim Stöbern im net bin ich auf folgendes GPS gestoßen:

*Lowrance GPS Globalnav12 * 

Das wird zu einem Preis von € 99,-- neu (!) über sehr bekannten Versand angeboten! 

Ich brauche ein GPS dringend für meine Nordkap-Fahrt 2004.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Teil bzw. wer kann mir anhand der Produktbeschreibung ein Urteil über die Verwendbarkeit geben? Reicht das GPS für einmal im Jahr eine Woche Norwegen oder nicht? ;+ #c

Danke vorab allen Informanten! #h


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2003)

Moin Humpen,

meiner Meinung nach reicht das. Geb mal Globalnav in die Suchmaske des Anglerboard ein. Da ist schon ne Menge drüber geschrieben worden.


----------



## HUMPEN (12. Februar 2003)

@Tiffy
Danke für den Hinweis. Zwei Dinge: 
1.Ich war zu spontan mit meiner Frage! :c 
2.Als Juniormember unterschätze ich anscheinend das AB noch immer ?!  #d 
Nein, quatsch! Ich glaube, daß man aus solchen Erfahrungen lernt!  

Also zukünftig: Bei Fragen erst Suchmaschine aktivieren. #6

Zum Globalnalv12 ist ja nun alles gesagt. Ich werde es mir kaufen. Daß man für €99,-- nicht den Porsche der GPS bekommt, sollte jedem klar sein.  Was ja auch der Fall war.

Was ich nun aufgrund der vergangenen Diskussion aber auch weiß, viele boardies besitzen das Ding, und unter AB:

&quot;da werden Sie geholfen&quot; 

Danke und sorry für den &quot;kalten Kaffee&quot;


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2003)

Na prima wenn du klüger bist Humpen.

Ich antworte gern denn meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2003)

> meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten


So is dat!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischbox (12. Februar 2003)

...und ganz wichtig, wenn Du im Auto damit übst, dann kurbel alle Scheiben runter, denn sonst hast du unter Umständen keine Gerätefunktion. Die Autokarosse schirmt nämlich ganz gewaltig ab. Zieh Dich aber warm an! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2003)

Das Teil steht immerhin noch für übe 200 @ i einem neuem 2003 Katalog. Ich hab das Vorgängermodell von Eagle und ein Freund das, welches du meinst. Auch ganz neu #h Null Probleme, genügend Wegpunkte und alle möglichen Technischen Schnäppchen :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Februar 2003)

Hier  ist es schon erwähnt. Meine Meinung steht da schon und wird sich auch nicht ändern zu dieser abgespeckten Version eines GPS Gerätes!


----------

